# Sustituir smd 1206 por 5050, es posible?



## dudasmil (Dic 17, 2011)

Muy buenas, queria comentaros mi duda.

El volante de mi coche lleva varios mandos iluminados por leds smd 1206, podria sustituirlos por leds smd 5050?

Un amigo lo ha hecho y dice q funciona y se ven de maravilla. Pero tengo mis dudas si no creara ningun tipo de problema por el mayor consumo de los mismos con las resistencias q traia de por si.

Hay algun inconveniente o dado el bajo consumo de los mismos se puede hacer sin problemas?

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## wilmar88 (Dic 29, 2011)

Hola, obviamente si logras hacer que entre el LED en el espacio del 1206 sería mucho mas brilloso y mejor, en caso que puedas hacerlo debes calcular la resistencia, cambiar tambien eso, ten en cuenta que el 5050 lleva 3 leds, si es blanco por ejemplo a 12 voltios tendrias que poner una resistencia de 150 ohms mas o menos


----------

